# Tramadol how much and how often?



## Alaska7133

My 13 year old girl is having a bit of trouble enjoying life. She's lost weight in her rear legs and has trouble on the stairs. Glucosamine used to make a difference. Then we added Rimadyl. That made a difference for a few months. Now we're on Tramadol. It's helping but she's a bit stoned. Not badly stoned, but just a little slower. I've been giving her one in the evening so she can sleep well. What can I expect next for drugs? She's going to get where the tramadol doesn't keep her going. Any thoughts about the next series of drugs? My vet has suggested a nerve blocker. Otherwise she's completely healthy and has a good appetite. Thank you.


----------



## Karen519

*Tramadol*

Wish I had the answers, your vet would be able to answer better.
Both of my dogs were on Tramadol when they were older and it seemed to help.
Hoping others here will chime in.
Give your girl a big kiss for me-I just love the seniors!!!


----------



## Neeko13

I understand what your going through...my 2 boys are on Tramadol, 50 mg, twice a day, I give one before bed, like you, and one in the morning, let's them sleep most of the day. I was told they can have it 3 times a day, every 8 hrs. I too didn't want them loopy all the time...mine are 10 and 12 1/2 yrs. Old, arthritis and hip pain, my boy Nitey is having trouble with the stairs as well. He goes up once a day, and that's getting tough, but he s determined to go up to bed with us, :crossfing hoping the tramadol continues to help your girl.... Mine have been on it for about 3 mos. Now...


----------



## PrincessDi

Max is 14 1/2 years old and has arthritis in his back and a bit of arthritis in his right hip, some spondylitis in his spine. Deramax had worked for a while. Then we added 50 mg of Tramadol 2 times a day. Recently we switched him to Metacam with Tramadol and it's made a big difference. It seems to work better for his kidney values on blood panels as well.


----------



## Sally's Mom

If part of it is neurologic...pain meds might not make a difference. If you think she is having pain, you can always add gabapentin or amantidine.


----------



## jealous1

Susie, our permanent golden foster who is 13+ years, came to us August 29, 2011, with spinal and hip issues (she is missing her left hip joint). She was on 75 mg. tramadol two times a day. She had a lot of trouble moving around and pretty much just dragged her left back leg around when she did. She did lie around and did so on that left side so we would not touch her hip. 

I immediately started Susie on chiropractic and laser therapy with some acupuncture occasionally as my vet sees fit. A few months back, we started alternating her tramadol with metacam every three weeks to try and avoid the side affects associated with long term use of each (metacam seems to work a little better). After only about 3 months, we could start to see a big difference in her. I recently added adequan to her regimen and she is almost finished with her loading dose--the difference has been amazing. She is definitely getting around a lot better, enjoys going on slow walks, and loves to have us rub her all over. She no longer seems to favor her left side when she lies down. I have been able to cut her tramadol and metacam dosing. Even our vet is amazed at how good she looks and seems to feel.


----------



## dianespence

My Spencer is 12 1/2 years old and I am just starting him on Tramadol however he has been on Rimadyl for a few months. I've been contemplating his quality of life and this forum has been so encouraging for me (and him). I'm going to hold off on the Tramadol as long as possible as he really doesn't like it. He can dig it out of his food no matter what I give him. We are currently living in Turkey and I just want him to be able to make it back to the US (permanently) in June as the pollution and heat here have been pretty tough on him. I think that he'll feel better once he gets home. Posts on this forum have given me optimism that that will happen so thanks to all and please keep posting about our old goldens!


----------



## Shalva

Cuinn takes 

1 Tramadol 2x/day 
Rimadyl 2x/day (half a chew twice a day) 
400 mg gabapentin (he has seizures anyway so this med is doing double duty, but is primarilly for neuropathy pain) 

but the best has been Adequan injection.... I give him a shot in his butt about every two - 2.5 weeks and it has made a huge difference... I can totally tell when he needs another shot by how he is doing... its a drug that was used for race horses and now is formulated for dogs and he is doing GREAT on it wihtout being drugged or stoned... I would strongly recommend talking to your vet about this. We were at the point that we were thinking that we were going to have to let cuinn go... and the adequan has just made a huge difference it has been a miracle drug for him


----------

